# Butane regulator - Calor Gas fixing?



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

Having just received my new motorhome, I find that my Calor bottles cannot be fitted to the (butane) connector supplied. Can I get a connecting piece or is it more complicated than that?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

denzil53 said:


> Having just received my new motorhome, I find that my Calor bottles cannot be fitted to the (butane) connector supplied. Can I get a connecting piece or is it more complicated than that?


Hi Denzil

Don't panic.    8O 8O

What colour are the Calor bottles?

Red ones are propane.

Blue ones are butane.

You want the red ones - butane isn't worth bothering with unless you are very much a summer camper. It stops working well before the temperature hits zero Celcius.

It sounds as if you have bottles of one sort and a connector for the other. No problem - it's just a matter of changing the connector, which your dealer will do free of charge I expect.

This may be an obvious comment, but propane connectors have a left hand thread. You haven't been trying to screw it on with a clockwise motion have you??

Cheers


----------



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

My Calor bottles are red and have a fitting with an inside thread - and so does the rubber tube from the regulator! My previous motorhome had a tube fitting with an outside thread.

Why does a British motorhome have a Gaz fitting when everyone uses Calor?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

denzil53 said:


> My Calor bottles are red and have a fitting with an inside thread - and so does the rubber tube from the regulator! My previous motorhome had a tube fitting with an outside thread.


Strange. Not come across that one before. I take it yours is not a brand new van???



denzil53 said:


> Why does a British motorhome have a Gaz fitting when everyone uses Calor?


Pass!!! :roll: :roll: Unless someone spent a lot of time abroad where Gaz is easy to get and Calor bottles are not.

Still no problem. Even if you have to fit the new union yourself it's probably no more complex than a jubilee clip.

Any caravan or motorhome accessory shop will have the connector.

Cheers


----------



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

It is a brand new van, collected yesterday.

If I'd known, I could have taken off my Calor regulator from the previous van.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Take the van back to the dealer.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cabby said:


> Take the van back to the dealer.
> 
> cabby


Yes indeed.

Make certain you are correct first of course (_red face if you are not_) but ask him as nicely as you can how the van could have been released like that. As you said, nobody uses Gaz in a M/H.

How did he check that the hob rings or the heater were working at handover????

Good luck.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Never heard of one coming with a Gaz fitting - Gaz bottles are VERY small and VERY expensive c/w Calor. As has been said, ask the dealer to check - it should be easy. Our s/h van came with a French fitting (previous owner had mainly used it in France, but delaer supplied with butane, I changed to propane (red) - very easy to do but do check as it is at a higher pressure than butane.

Ask your dealer for adivce - hope it is local to you, but a phone call may suffice and its often quicker for a delaer to send a "man in a van" than have the vehicle in, should not take more than 10 minutes to do.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I had the same issue when I collected my Swift Voyager. Swift seem to be supplying the wrong pigtail. The only bottle it will connect too is the smallest butaine bottle.

I did contact Swift and informed them that the part they were supplying was not suitable. You will need to speak with Truma as they are the only place you will get one from as it's not an ordinary pigtail it has a device fitted to alow the heater to run whilst you drive the van

I'm in Peterboruogh show PM me if you need more info

Stewart


----------



## COLIN_TEC580 (Feb 3, 2007)

*gas fittings*

The regulator is built in to new motor homes on the last 2 van i had the pipe supplied buy the dealer was for a blue bottle you can get an adaptor that connects to the gas bottle end or you can get a new high pressure pipe with wright conetor for your red bottle

you can not change the regulator as gas presure in new motor homes is now standard at 30 bar 
it was 37 bar red bottle and 28 bar for blue


----------



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you all for your very helpful replies. I will check first that there isn't an adapter hidden around the van somewhere - if not, I'll have to buy one.


----------



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

Problem solved - it transpires that Truma, who supply the gas heating system, fit a gas pipe which fits their gas bottles, hence the inside thread.

Problem sorted by replacing their pipe with a bought Calor pipe, which fits my bottles beautifully. Water is now hot! Cost £9, a lot cheaper than a 250 mile round trip back to the supplying dealer. 

Thanks to all who put me on the right track with this.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

denzil53 said:


> Problem solved - it transpires that Truma, who supply the gas heating system, fit a gas pipe which fits their gas bottles, hence the inside thread.
> 
> Problem sorted by replacing their pipe with a bought Calor pipe, which fits my bottles beautifully. Water is now hot! Cost £9, a lot cheaper than a 250 mile round trip back to the supplying dealer.
> 
> Thanks to all who put me on the right track with this.


Interesting about Truma Denzil - you learn something every day. :roll:

Glad you got it sorted, I knew it wouldn't be much of a problem but it's a pain in the bum if you've got no gas isn't it? We had to spend a week with no gas due to the dreaded plasticiser in the regulator problem. 8O 8O

Cheers


----------

